# [ALSA] Problème Intel HDAudio [RESOLU]

## F!nTcH

Bonjour à tous

P'tit nouveau sous Gentoo je rame pour configurer ma carte son.

J'ai fait un grand tour sur Internet, j'ai vu passer pas mal de choses, j'ai même appris des choses  :Razz: 

Mais là je sèche !

Voici ce que je peux vous donner comme infos :

lspci -vvv épuré

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d0

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at efffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Link: ASPM Disabled CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed unknown, Width x0

```

/usr/src/linux/.config (concernant les drivers son)

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

## Remarque, j'ai effacé toutes les autres entrées, je suis sûr que c'est un HDA intel, d'après le lspci, et c'est bien le même drv que j'utilise sous Win

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

# CONFIG_OSS_OBSOLETE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

```

J'ai mis OSS en module dans le doute, mais je suis vraiment pas convaincu.

cat /proc/asound/cards

```

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xefffc000 irq 17

```

cat /proc/asound/devices

```

  2:        : timer

  3: [ 0]   : control

  4:        : sequencer

```

Et surtout ce qui m'intrigue le plus, car tout le monde sur Internet s'accorde à dire que le codec de la carte son est représenté par codec#0 :

ls -l /proc/asound/card0

```

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul 15 15:59 codec#1

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul 15 15:59 id

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul 15 15:59 oss_mixer

```

J'ai pourtant suivi le tutoriel du handbook qui stipule clairement qu'il est préférable de compiler le driver dans le noyau plutôt que d'installer "alsa-driver",

j'ai lancé alsaconf après un échec d'udev,

il n'y a pas d'erreur au démarrage. Dans le doute, je me suis battu aussi avec "alsa-driver" : résultats identiques : les modules sont chargés, mais dans tous les cas, je ne peux pas lancer alsamixer, "No mixer elems found" répond-t-il.

Juste pour info :

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1

```

Codec: Conexant ID 2bfa

Address: 1

Vendor Id: 0x14f12bfa

Subsystem Id: 0x14f100c3

Revision Id: 0x90000

```

Et un cat /proc/asound/pcm retourne rien.

En fait, je suppose qu'il a raté le chargement du codec Sigmatel (qui aurait dû se trouver dans codec#0), et que c'est ce codec (ou du moins son chargement) la clé du problème.

Je précise aussi que j'ai viré une Kubuntu de cette machine, qui tournait mal, mais qui prenait en charge tous mes périphériques, j'ai même réussi à lui faire digérer un DRI une fois. Et l'HDA intel a toujours marché.

Je suis un peu à court d'idée là ... ou alors j'ai raté une grosse marche   :Confused: 

Merci pour vos lumières !

PS : petit détail aussi :

```

USE="... aac alsa mp3 ogg -arts ..."

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

```

Edit :

```

# uname -r

2.6.22-gentoo-r1

```

Last edited by F!nTcH on Mon Jul 16, 2007 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour a toi et bienvenue !!

Peux tu tenter un :

```
modprobe snd_hda_intel
```

et poster le resultat de

```
dmesg | grep snd
```

----------

## davidou2a

vu que t as mis les option pour HDA en modules as tu fais un alsactrl ??? histoire de faire fonctionner ça bien puis reglé ton son via alsamixer?

----------

## polytan

Avec ce module, j'avais un soucis à cause de l'ootion "RTC timer" du noyau (2.6.21).

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est depuis. (Je ne la mets plus et roulez)

----------

## F!nTcH

Je suis au boulot lÃ , je ferai le dmesg ce soir en rentrant

Mais je ne peux lancer aucun des outils alsa : alsamixer ne trouve pas ma carte (liste vide) et alsactl m'envoie paÃ®tre aussi.

C'est surtout Ã  cause de Ã§a que je poste ...

C'est pÃ©nible, c'est la seule chose qui manque sur cette machine, le kernel boote comme un avion et KDE dÃ©marre comme une ferrari aussi, j'ai jamais vu Ã§a ! Ca dÃ©coiffe, mais j'ai pas de son ... A vrai dire, je voudrais tenter KDE sans arts (USE="-arts"), il paraÃ®t que Ã§a marche trÃ¨s bien, et j'ai dÃ©jÃ  une petite idÃ©e pour les sons systÃ¨me KDE sans arts (dont beaucoup disent que Ã§a marche pas). M'enfin c'est une autre histoire, je posterai ailleurs si j'ai la rÃ©ponse  :Wink: 

Merci pour votre aide en tout cas !! @ ce soir

----------

## _Seth_

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> il n'y a pas d'erreur au démarrage. Dans le doute, je me suis battu aussi avec "alsa-driver" : résultats identiques : les modules sont chargés, mais dans tous les cas, je ne peux pas lancer alsamixer, "No mixer elems found" répond-t-il.
> 
> Et un cat /proc/asound/pcm retourne rien.
> ...

 

Salut, j'ai l'impression que tu rencontres le même problème que Ryan Hill (un dev Gentoo). Il explique comment s'en sortir ici.

En résumé, tu crées le fichier /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase et tu colles ça dedans :

```
options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
```

et ensuite tu lances (plusieurs fois s'il le faut) :

```
# update-modules && /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

----------

## F!nTcH

Voila l'extrait de /var/log/messages qui correspond au modprobe (rmmod snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel) (c'est udev qui me le load tout seul au boot)

```

Jul 16 19:56:01 <hostname> ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

Jul 16 19:56:07 <hostname> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jul 16 19:56:07 <hostname> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Jul 16 19:56:07 <hostname> stac92xx_auto_fill_dac_nids: No available DAC for pin 0x15

```

Donc à part le fait que j'ai compilé d'autres drivers dans le noyau (même si c'est parfaitement inutile), j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il manque un truc. La carte reçoit bien une IRQ mais je trouve que ça fait léger quand même.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En résumé, tu crées le fichier /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase et tu colles ça dedans :
> 
> /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase:
> ...

 

Et d'autre part, j'ai essayé de chercher parmi toutes ces fameuses options, j'ai cherché sur le net si y'avait une liste exhaustive. Mais j'ai pas dû chercher au bon endroit, j'ai pas trouvé, pourtant j'ai essayé quelques unes de ces combinaisons.

Je vais voir avec celle-ci tout de suite ...

(et désolé pour les problèmes d'encodage dans le post précédent, apparement phpBB, il aime pas qu'on passe de Windows à Linux et inversement, il y perd son "fr-latin1" ! xD )

----------

## F!nTcH

En partie résolu !!

Merci ! Je prends note !

Et je précise également que c'est /etc/modules.d/alsa et non [strike]/etc/modules.d/alsabase[/strike]

Maintenant je continue mes recherches, car j'ai bien le modprobe qu'il faut, j'ai bien alsactl et alsamixer qui marchent, mais j'ai pas de son ...

Donc je vais fouiller, je crois que j'ai déjà vu passer la solution.

Et pour ceux que ça intéresse, je pourrais faire part de mon expérience avec KDE sans aRts (KDE3.5.7, mais ça devrait être valable pour toute la branche des 3.5)

@plus tard et merci !

```

# cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: STAC92xx Analog : STAC92xx Analog : playback 1 : capture 2

```

```

# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0

Codec: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x83847680

Subsystem Id: 0x102801ac

Revision Id: 0x103201

Default PCM:

    rates [0x7e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x0e, stepsize=0x05, mute=1

Default Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x7f, nsteps=0x7f, stepsize=0x02, mute=1

Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xea 0xea]

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x03 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xea 0xea]

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x04 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xea 0xea]

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x05 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd0c05: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: N/A

  Amp-Out vals:  [0xff 0xff]

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x06 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x1d0541: Stereo

  Power: 0x0

  Connection: 1

     0x17

Node 0x07 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x1d0541: Stereo

  Power: 0x0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x08 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x40211: Stereo Digital

  PCM:

    rates [0x7e0]: 44100 48000 88200 96000 176400 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

Node 0x09 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x140311: Stereo Digital

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

  Connection: 1

     0x11

Node 0x0a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x08173f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x0221401f: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x0b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x081737: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x01a19022: [Jack] Mic at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x04

Node 0x0c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x081737: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x01813021: [Jack] Line In at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Blue

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Connection: 1

     0x03

Node 0x0d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x08173f: IN OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x01014010: [Jack] Line Out at Ext Rear

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Green

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x02

Node 0x0e [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400081: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0824: IN Detect

  Pin Default 0x40000100: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x0f [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400181: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0837: IN OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x40000100: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Connection: 1

     0x05

Node 0x10 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400301: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x0810: OUT

  Pin Default 0x40000100: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 3

     0x08* 0x17 0x19

Node 0x11 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x430681: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x0810024: IN EAPD Detect

  Pin Default 0x40000100: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power: 0x0

Node 0x12 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 7

     0x0e 0x15 0x0f 0x0b* 0x0c 0x0d 0x0a

Node 0x13 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x30010d: Stereo Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00 0x00]

  Connection: 7

     0x0e 0x15 0x0f 0x0b* 0x0c 0x0d 0x0a

Node 0x14 [Beep Generator Widget] wcaps 0x70000c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x03, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x17, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00]

Node 0x15 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400001: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x02a19120: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

Node 0x16 [Volume Knob Widget] wcaps 0x600000: Mono

Node 0x17 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300903: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x18 [Audio Selector] wcaps 0x300903: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: N/A

  Amp-In vals:  [0x80 0x80]

  Connection: 1

     0x13

Node 0x19 [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf30201: Stereo Digital

Node 0x1a [Audio Output] wcaps 0x30201: Stereo Digital

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400301: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x0810: OUT

  Pin Default 0x40000100: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Connection: 1

     0x1a

```

----------

## F!nTcH

ET JE SUIS UNE TÊTE DE NOEUD !!!

Je sais pas lire ce que me fait alsamixer en NCurses, j'avais pas vu que les canaux étaient marqués "MM" (Muted)

Donc problème ENTIEREMENT résolu (je retague le sujet du topic)

Merci à tous !!

 :Very Happy: 

PS : ça tient toujours pour KDE, mais peut-être pas dans ce topic  :Wink: 

----------

## SanKuKai

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : ça tient toujours pour KDE, mais peut-être pas dans ce topic 
> 
> 

 

Salut, 

Ne te prends pas trop la tête, la solution est connue.   :Wink: 

Un dev explique comment virer cette cochonnerie ici.

@+

----------

## F!nTcH

OKI, ben je vais regarder ça de très près

Merci beaucoup !  :Wink: 

Enjoy!

----------

## F!nTcH

En fait pour résumer, on installe SOX, le tool pour lire les sons c'est "play", on configure le lecteur dans KControl (Notifications du système) et on prend soin de laisser le Système de son de KDE (alias aRts) désactivé.

Me reste un problème connu avec cette foutue carte : elle grésille. En fait elle arrive pas à comprendre quand je passe du Jack en façade au Jack arrière alors que le PC est éteint. Donc en général ça se recale au redémarrage suivant.

(Je le dis au cas où ça le ferait chez qqn)

----------

